# Nipple/131 hole



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Late report:
Trolled the nipplie/131 hole area on Oct. 12th on the GinJack out of Sportsmans. We trolled between 10am till 4:30pm, caught this 72lb wahoo at 3pm about 1/4 mile south of the 131 hole on a chugger.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He's a stud. Congrats!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

very nice Wahoo! This is becoming the year of the wahoo! We fished the 131 Saturday and it seemed lifeless, we made our way back to the edge and that is where we had our action.

Robert


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey brianspy great hoo!, Did yall catch anything else??


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Nothing else caught.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

That fish makes any trip, good one!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet


----------

